# Barking to get let out of kennel



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Vino is now 12 weeks, he sleeps in till about 7 AM. And on the dot he is up and ready to go out at 7am every day. This is my problem. When he sees you are awake he goes from that simple whine to a ear piercing puppy bark until you let him out. He paces and hops and barks like someone on drugs until you open that door. You cant get dressed or do anything because he sees you standing and its now about him. We pick him up immediately when we open the kennel due to not wanting him to pee. We've have tried talking calmly, strongly, or doing noises but that little guy wants to damage your hearing by barking. I do not want him to think that if he barks, you let him out. How do i stop this?


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

I recommend never opening the crate if he is still barking because that will teach him that barking gets him out. Have you taught vino to sit? In order to make him calm down i would grab a treat and squat in front of the crate. Let him smell the treat, take it away and tell him to sit. When he finally sits (it may take a while) and has completely stopped howling ( which may only be for a split second) theen give him the treat and let him out. It is very impotant you catch the split second when he is sitting and NOT making noise to give him the treat. With practice he will realize he doesnt get out until he is calm and sitting patiently ;D


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Exactly what Maggie said. Letting a barking dog out of a crate = a barking dog in a crate.


----------



## ViralDonutz (Dec 11, 2013)

Mine is exactly the opposite. He's five months old; he wakes up at 6:30 and just barks nonstop until someone gets out of bed. The moment he hears one of us up, he quiets, but whimpers a bit off and on, just to let you know he knows you're up...  clever thing...

Then when I get to the door of the kennel, he is completely silent, but a loaded spring, just waiting to burst out at full force. I make him sit, and as soon as I reach for the door, he coils again. I tell him to sit again. Repeat three or four times. Finally, he sits long enough for me to let him out and he EXPLODES with energy, and I lead him to the door to go outside to pee. 

Problem is, he's not really interested in peeing all the time... maybe half the time. So I know it's not a bladder-holding problem that wakes him up...

What can I do to keep him from barking and waking everybody up? Will he grow out of it?


----------



## Britneyewood (Feb 6, 2014)

Ours did exactly the same thing until we discovered the magic of the squirt bottle. I know some people don't like it but it really worked for us. Never let him out until he stops barking. A way to get him to start barking is distracting him. "Anonymous reinforcement". When he is barking squirt him near the backside and that should stop it, even for a second. BUT do not let him see it was you. Put the bottle under your arm, turn away.. Whatever you have to do to keep the feeling with him getting sprayed and you, unconnected. We do this outside the crate as well for any unwanted behavior. Vs are so smart they usually pick up on it after only a few times. 
If you don't like the idea of water, try a penny in a can or other loud noise to distract. Good luck


----------



## Idntnw (Mar 21, 2014)

I use the water bottle method and it works great. On dogs and kids.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure if this will work with a pup so young, but Savannah always gets told 'Night-night' when she gets put to bed. That way on the rare night when she wakes up and seems to want to stay up, I can just say 'night-night' from the bed and she'll settle back until it's time to get up.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

The most direct answer to your question "I do not want him to think that if he barks, you let him out. How do i stop this?" - is... Then don't let him out.

My general advice to everyone is work backwards from the problem... so for this situation a typical conversation may be like this......

Problem: I do not want him to think that if he barks, you let him out. How do i stop this?" 
Answer: Don't let him out then.

New Problem: ...but I don't want him to mess his crate:
Answer: Wake up before he does so you can take him out of the crate before he does his barking routine. Take him out to go potty, then put him back in the crate until you are ready for him. Now you know he doesn't have to go potty

New Problem: Ok - so I did that, but now he won't go back to sleep and barks like crazy and hurts my ears
Answer - Ignore barking, wear ear plugs if you have to, and start to teach him that quiet behavior gets him attention..and barking makes you leave. For ideas on that..see this post: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,21138.msg145098/topicseen.html#new

or maybe you freeze his breakfast in yogurt or peanut butter inside of a kong and let him work on that while you get your last hour or so of sleep or whatever...

eventually you will reach an acceptable middle ground...

anyway...just some ideas...

Nate


----------

